# 65' convertible fuel line (3/8")



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have been reading about the routing and challenges of running a new fuel line (while the body is attached to the frame) and have a simple question: why not just run the fuel line alongside the frame rail? Other than not being "factory", wouldn't this be easy to install and easy to service? One could even run a larger steel braided line or rubber line...

Just a thought / question...


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

It is also just as easy to put in a union and split the line so it runs in the proper place. If you engineer it right the union is invisible. Just...

WATCH OUT FOR LEAKS! CHECK IT MORE THAN TWICE!!!!


----------

